# *I am new* please critique pics! WARNING TONS of pics!



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Heres my critique:

*Cassanova:* A major cutie! BTW, I love your heels. That sounds weird, but they are pushed down and in the proper position. You are a great rider! 'Nova moves very well. His legs are good over the jumps.

*Abby:* Pretty mare! She is a really good jumper. The girl in the first picture is kind of leaning on her though, which is making her front half go down-ish. She keeps her form over smaller jumps too, which is really good. In one of the pictures on the flat, your leg looks a little too far back. Your heel needs to be on the girth, not behind it. That's really the only thing I can comment on. You look amazing!

*Boots:* What a cutie! I love his coloring His white looks so sharp! You look worried in the picture though. Is he ever a handful? His face just has that mischeivious "I Love You!" look to it! I really like him!

*Patch:* GAH! I love him. I really do. His color is amazing. Is his tail white and his mane black? I love it! He's a cute pony and a great jumper.

Your ponies are adorable. Do you mind me asking what kind of bridle and saddle do you use? I'm looking for a good brand.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

the rider on mac needs to get there leg in place


----------

